# Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson



## BellyBait (15. Januar 2011)

Tach, Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem BB von Ray Robinson aus dem Auktionshaus.>Klick< Es scheint mir, das das Preisleistungs vehältnis sei nicht schlecht.

Ich selber suche 2 BB mit allem was dazu gehört. Also von den Flossen über BB bis zur Schwimmweste. Wenn Ich mir die Top BB ansehe, das mal 2 rechne.....:c
Also bleibt mir nur diese Möglichkeit, oder gebraucht.


Bitte schreibt Eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## blumovic (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.#d
Investiere doch ein bisschen mehr in gute Bellys, wenn du einigermaßen ambitioniert Belly fahren.
Aber für 2-3 Angeltouren im Jahr könnte dieses Boot noch reichen.


----------



## AndreasG (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson*



blumovic schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.#d



Oder nur einmal und mit dem Rest haben dann die Erben zu tun.




BellyBait schrieb:


> Es scheint mir, das das Preisleistungs vehältnis sei nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich selber suche 2 BB mit allem was dazu gehört. Also von den Flossen über BB bis zur Schwimmweste. Wenn Ich mir die Top BB ansehe, das mal 2 rechne.....:c
> Also bleibt mir nur diese Möglichkeit, oder gebraucht.



Schon erschreckend das Qualität und Sicherheit vom Sparsinn verdrängt werden. #d


----------



## ADDI 69 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson*

Dat Ding sieht aus wie die alte U-Variante vom Ron Thomson


----------



## BellyBait (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson*

Gibt es denn Preiswerte Alternativen??


----------



## AndreasG (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson*



BellyBait schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Preiswerte Alternativen??



Spar lieber noch etwas und rechne ruhig mit den doppelten Anschaffungskosten für das BB.
Die billigen Dinger mit den schicken Fantasienamen werden alle über die Niederlande verschickt und taugen in der Regel nur für Selbstmörder.
Ich hatte vor Jahren schon auf solche "Luxus Belly Boote" im Magazin hingewiesen, damals sind uns Zwei gleich beim ersten Aufpumpen geplatzt. Der Bericht ist aber leider nicht mehr drin.

Als günstiges Einsteigermodell wäre ja noch immer das Ron Thompson V-Shape.
Wenn du generell mal ein BB antesten willst meld dich ruhig, dann fahren wir mal zusammen an die Küste. 
Du kommst doch aus der hamburger / noderstedter Ecke?
Wäre dann ja nur ein Katzensprung nach Bargteheide.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung BB Ray Robinson*

Hole dir übers Internet eines aus den USA. Selbst mit Porto günstig. Über paypal kostet die Überweisung nichts. Frage nach Shipping Cost. Die sollten mit dem Schiff nicht mehr als 25€ kosten. Dauer dafür aber so um die 4 Wochen. Habe damals für mein Kennebec 130€ für alles gegeben. Die angegebenen Versandkosten, sin meist nicht richtig. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Togiak-Pontoon-Float-Tube-Classic-Accessories-New_W0QQitemZ350340980180QQcategoryZ79801QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6459511345271893140


----------

